# Oh! Sh%t!



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I know it's dead but I figured I'd put it out to see if anyone had any ideas on how to resurect it! My Phillips SD Tivo is stuck on "WELCOME. POWERING UP" screen! It has done this before, but always came back if I unplugged a few times! Not last night, 4 or 5 atempts and waiting all night, still stuck there!
Anyone with Ideas or suggestions I might try before I call D* and beg them to replace with a HR20? This is combined with a H20 on 1 tv!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sounds like the hard drive went bad. Either replace the hard drive or call D* and upgrade your DVR.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Sounds like the hard drive went bad. Either replace the hard drive or call D* and upgrade your DVR.


Thanks Chris, that's what I thought! I will see if D* will replace with HR20 first!


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 14, 2005)

Why would they replace an SD DVR with an HD DVR for free?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Why would they replace an SD DVR with an HD DVR for free?


They may not, but it's worth a try! _I'm such a great cust, they just might!_ they gave me 1 HR20 for free, maybe I'll get lucky agian!


----------



## blong579 (Oct 3, 2006)

mine went out about 3 weeks ago and i called D* and they replaced it with a rebuilt r10 for a 24 month agreement and a 19.95 shipping fee. that might be the way to go. stay away from the r15 and later at all cost. its not like the tivo software. my luck was such that the r10 they sent me was DOA and i accepted the upgrade ( yea right more like down grade) to the r15. so you may want to ask the about getting another r10. read up on the r15 or hr20 brfore you accept one of these


----------

